# have you converted anyone to Nissan???



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ok, so i converted a friend of mine who had just GM musclecars until last year(now 03 spec) and my mom, who was all over toyota camry's... first a 98 man se, now an infiniti i 30... anyone else get people over to our side???


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Yup. My friend had a GMC Sierra from like 94 or 96. He was looking for a not-so-used car that was almost new and a like 2 years ago he picked up a really nice B15 Sentra. He's wrecked it since though and now has a Saturn. I found it and convinced him though. So wasn't too bad. I loved it over my B14's interior and he had some cool wheels. I'm not a racer, but we did once. And I beat him... heh, heh. 2 auto sentras, we had to though.... 2 sentras... c'mon. He cheated and got a headstart. B14's are quicker... yay.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I convinced my friend to buy a 240, and my mother to buy an Altima...but I think I may buy a mazda 3 next. The B15 interior SUCKS in my opinion, and the exterior styling isn't that pretty either. Hopefully Nissan can get me into a B16 Sentra this fall...mazda interior is just soooooo sweet, and its a couple grand cheaper than the Sentra....only thing the sentra has over it is power...and the fact that I'm sorta familiar with the 2.5 motor.


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

got my dad to buy a new altima. its a company car but it was his choice. next car for him after this one will be a 350.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

yes, after my boyfriend's ck1500 breaks down, dies, whatever.. i have talked him into buying a nissan..because i've had my truck longer than he's had 3 different cars, and now that he sees that i don't have many or any problems w/ my truck, he's convinced!
oh yeah and my brother wants this 300Z that i've checked out for him!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

no, and I wouldnt try to, I let people like what they like, as I expect them torespect the fact that I like what I like. Plus I dont think my next car will be a nissan anyway. 

Its funny you say this as if nissan is the best manufacturer... It's funny people here think its an accomplishment to get somebody to switch to nissans as if they are being shown the light, if everybody had that mindset the world would be at war because people think there car manufacturer is superior... kinda like the import vs. domestic scene, I dont think it should matter what you drive, as long as you like tuning your car in any way thats cool in my book. I just find it foolish to try to get somebody to switch, kinda like a Jahova's Witness that knocks on everybody's doors... oh well, maybe its just me.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

If people ask me my opinion on the car I drive, I tell them I love the thing and I've had no troubles with it...

If they ask me what car they should by, I always reply with "What year?" and go from there. I only throw in Nissan as a suggestions if they are looking for a car that's 6-15 or so years old. Of course it depends what they want, too...
If new, I usually don't say Nissan. Hell, I never even say Toyota. Even their quality has dropped a lot since '97. (So says my uncle who's a long-time mechanic for Toyota at the local dealerships) Although I /do/ suggest Hyundai and the person usually rolls their eyes. I shrug and say "Eh, they're reliable now."

As for how many people I've "Converted". So far, none. Most of my friends haven't got their first car yet, however most who talk to me and see my car are impressed with Nissans. Although I think they're actually just impressed that my '87 with roughly 85k miles is in great shape. (Least on the inside)

On that note..... BUY A NISSAN PULSAR NX OMG BEST CAR IN THE WORLD!!!11!1!!111


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

well almost, i have got my mom down to the 04/05 Maxima, Infiniti I35 or G35 Sedan. I hope she gets the G35 Sedan it will be a nice car for her. :fluffy:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i dont say that as nissan is the best in the world, but i do think they offer a good blend of style/performance/reliability... many peole dont think of nissan when buying a vehicle.. i had people who were blown away by the ride quality interior quality and performance of my 96 max... when it had 140K on the clock... i think nissan blends those 3 elements together so well, that i see myself comparing any car out there to a similar nissan almost by default. every new suv, hows it stack up against an xterra etc... nissan isnt always better, but if it was close, id pick the nissan, just cause they have treated me great in the past... right now my next car would probably be a WRX or matrix if i had to do it all over again, hell ive given the 04 prius an eye (56 mpg and a huge tax writeoff for $20000) though in my perfent world i will soon have an acura tsx or a v6 accord ex, some of the bewst peice of machinery i have seen in awhile, with performance to boot...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

My wife was won over being around my 200 for a good period of time. I had just got it new when I met her. She went from her Civic to a 98 Altima, which was a great car until it got hit and totalled. It held up so well from the front and rear collisions, she was impressed and so was I. That's a contributing factor to why the 03 Altima is in the family now. 

Other than that, not really. But each of the cars get a second look and a lot more interest after someone loses to one and they wonder what's going on under the hood.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

I haven't converted anyone yet, but I was converted by my friend who has a 300ZX twin turbo pushing 600whp :thumbup:


----------



## purple people EATER (Mar 2, 2004)

I converted my friend with an 87 SUPRA to a good ol SER....loves the feel,only 2 things he misses comfort and rear drive.....loves the fact a N/Aser can smoke a supre turbo


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I converted my boss, who is a shelby cobra owner, into buying an 04 altima. He loves the fact that its more comfortable than a lincoln towncar. It was so funny, I suggested that he should look into getting a new altima, but he laughed at me. Then he rode in his daughter in laws 03. He couldnt believe how big the back seat was. So the next week end he calls me up and says im comming over in my new car. Sure enough he pulls up in an 04 white tinted altima. All I had to say was welcome to the NIssan family.......


----------

